# Miniature Cow Breeds



## rmonge00

I just read an article about mini milk cows.  Does anyone have any experience with these?  Good or bad?  Where to buy?  Etc.!!

Sounds like a nice alternative to goats for backyard dairy!!

Ryan


----------



## theawesomefowl

They are AWESOME. But expensive.  I reeeealllly want one.


----------



## miss_thenorth

I have a dexter.  She is a small breed, but not a miniature.  They are also considered dual purpose--meat and milk.  she will be ready to be bred this summer, so I have no experience in miking her but hope to within the year. She is not papered, and I paid $700 for her.  That seems an average price around here.


----------



## cutechick2010

I really like the miniature cattle too, I have a good sized mini Jersey farm only ten minutes away from me. But when I contacted them to ask about a heifer, *gasp!* They want $2500 for an unproven heifer! Although an option that I didn't think about at the time was that sometimes you can get a slightly older cow that has mabye had mastitis and lost a quarter or something for cheaper. After all, most families don't need 2 or 3 gallons of milk every day, so losing one quarter wouldn't hurt for a family milker.


----------



## TigerLilly

I have a future breeding pair of miniature zebu. They wont be ready for breeding for about 1 1/2 yrs, maybe less. They are registered & were bottle-fed.  I got my bull first because that's what was available at the time. Yes, they are expensive, but I consider it an investment. 
He is lead trained, as is the heifer that I eventually got. Both are very sweet & gentle most of the time--then there's feeding time! They get fed separately to ensure that they both get what they're supposed to get. They are treated as pets, as are ALL my farm animals. I don't want anything on my farm that wont come up to me to be petted.
When my zebu start breeding, what I do with the calf depends on what sex it is & what my needs are at the time. Originally, I got them to raise my own meat, so a bull calf would be steered & eventually processed. Or he might be sold as a future breeder/pet for someone else. A heifer would be saved for future breeding (either AI or another bull).
I got both of mine from Steve & Rosemary Meding in Punta Gorda, FL. They are awesome people & full of information that they are more than willing to share! 
If you google her name, a nice article comes up on her about her work with zebu.


----------



## clarmayfarm

Guys, can I ask why miniature? Is this only because of space?

Most miniature cattle were selected by breeding smallest to smallest of a breed, irregardless of health or production or livability. Others are mutations.  Either way, they EAT a lot, just like larger cattle. 

Why not a small Jersey, or Dexter, or something that is not bred to be miniature?

I do not mean to offend, Tiger Lily; I think they are darling and cute. But like a "miniature" dog, they can have serious health problems, issues becoming pregnant, etc.  

It seems like marketing to me.


----------



## cutechick2010

They do still eat less than a full sized cow though. Plus the space issues, plus they are easier to handle, especially for a small person. And when you don't need the huge amount of milk that a full size cow gives, these give plenty for a family without you winding up practically swimming in it. The cute factor is just icing on the cake. 

 A friend of mine just bought her first mini Jersey today, I went along to pick her up. This cow just freshened a week ago, and the little heifer is just beautiful!! She looked like a tiny little deer, smaller even than my Golden Retriever mix dog.


----------



## TigerLilly

clarmayfarm said:
			
		

> Guys, can I ask why miniature? Is this only because of space?
> 
> Most miniature cattle were selected by breeding smallest to smallest of a breed, irregardless of health or production or livability. Others are mutations.  Either way, they EAT a lot, just like larger cattle.
> 
> Why not a small Jersey, or Dexter, or something that is not bred to be miniature?
> 
> *I do not mean to offend, Tiger Lily; I think they are darling and cute. But like a "miniature" dog, they can have serious health problems, issues becoming pregnant, etc.
> It seems like marketing to me*.


No offense taken. You are just misinformed, as far as the zebu go. They are not 'bred down' from anything.
Personally, THAT was one reason I chose the zebu. I also chose them partially because I only have 2 acres, so I can have a few more of them as compared to a regular size cow and I have always liked the look of the Brahman, so the zebu was a natural choice. I also dont want something too large for me to control since I'm the only one dealing with the animals here.
Another 'pro' for the zebu is their feed/body weight coversion & the amount of meat (should I choose to go that route, which is a possibility) from one. Milking is another reason. Don't go through a lot of it, but it's nice to have it stocked in the freezer.


----------



## manybirds

get a mini zebu cow


----------



## kstaven

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> clarmayfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, can I ask why miniature? Is this only because of space?
> 
> Most miniature cattle were selected by breeding smallest to smallest of a breed, irregardless of health or production or livability. Others are mutations.  Either way, they EAT a lot, just like larger cattle.
> 
> Why not a small Jersey, or Dexter, or something that is not bred to be miniature?
> 
> *I do not mean to offend, Tiger Lily; I think they are darling and cute. But like a "miniature" dog, they can have serious health problems, issues becoming pregnant, etc.
> It seems like marketing to me*.
> 
> 
> 
> No offense taken. You are just misinformed, as far as the zebu go. They are not 'bred down' from anything.
> Personally, THAT was one reason I chose the zebu. I also chose them partially because I only have 2 acres, so I can have a few more of them as compared to a regular size cow and I have always liked the look of the Brahman, so the zebu was a natural choice. I also dont want something too large for me to control since I'm the only one dealing with the animals here.
> Another 'pro' for the zebu is their feed/body weight coversion & the amount of meat (should I choose to go that route, which is a possibility) from one. Milking is another reason. Don't go through a lot of it, but it's nice to have it stocked in the freezer.
Click to expand...

Zebu was a smart choice. Nice to hear when a person does real homework rather than buying based on a marketing scheme. I have been through the mill on small cattle and playing the mini markets and have to say most of what is out there on the mini side is pure garbage and problematic. There are exceptions in the stock but most mini's are bred for $$$$$ rather than selected for good characteristics.

Feed conversion is based on the BEST stock which are in the minority.


----------



## manybirds

romonge00 where do u live? there is a good mini zebu breeder in WI


----------

